# Get a job this week



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay I decided to post this in the goal area so it's actually real and it means I have to do it. I'm going to get a job this week even if I'm on the ground and dying, I will do it.. The process starts tomorrow, and I'll keep everything updated in this thread. 

*breathe in breathe out* :hide


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

You go girl!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Step #1 Completed: Getting the application.

Stay tuned for tomorrow: Step #2, Returning the application. :lol :banana


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay small update.. Application returned last week, and no calls yet. So I'm thinking on Thurs I'm going to go apply at Wal Mart for one of those night stocking jobs. Work from like 10pm-6am or something and get paid more than the other job. 

I figure it's better because I'm generally a night owl, I won't have to deal with customers, I will have full access of my car, and I'll get paid more. 

*crosses fingers*


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Small update to apparently only myself :b 

Went into Wal Mart today for that overnight-graveyard shift job, and now I've got an interview on May 11th at 5pm :hide :afr 
There's no guarantee that I'll get the job, but we'll see Wednesday....


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Awwwww. I've been interested in seeing how the job hunt is going.

Nice job so far. Go kick some butt next week..


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

that is tremendous, you will do great, i think you will get the job hands down :nw


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Eeek interview in 6 1/2 hours :afr I can't believe I have to go into the "back" by myself :hide 

Plus I have to drive there in rush hour traffic which never helps either..


----------



## TOOLfan (Aug 5, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Alrighty, so I'm *this* much closer to completing that goal, here's how the interview went. 

I got there, and remembered I was told to go through those doors to the back, but turns out there's a little area right in front of the doors with a chair, and the lay-away section. So I didn't know if I was supposed to be there, or through the doors. So I wandered around a bit, looked at the bulletin board in there, etc. There was 2 other people around me, so I didn't want to look two stupid. Then I just went through the doors and stood behind one of the swinging doors, against the wall holding my application like an idiot while employees walked on by. Of course people hit the swinging door into me a few times :lol 

Finally someone asked basically what I was waiting for, I said, and she went off to look for whoever I was supposed to meet. The interviewer came over and took me to wait out in the little area while she got paperwork. (So I'm thinking, was I not supposed to go through the doors? Was I just supposed to stay in the area? But she said go through the doors.....) I sat there for awhile and the lady came back and took me back through the doors to a desk and computer. 

She looked over my application, asked me why I want to work there, what I think of Wal Mart etc. I BSed the whole interview :lol Then she gave me a criminal check form to fill out and a survey. Some of the things on that survey were ridiculous. 

1) I think that smoking weed on the job is okay: Agree or Disagree
2) All employees steal: Agree or Disagree
3) I come into work late all the time: Agree or Disagree

Even if somebody believed that stuff, who would put Agree on a job form? 

So I finished those, waited for the lady to come back. She did, took my forms, and said she needed a photocopy of my ID, and said I could go to the photocopier at the front of the store and it was only a nickel. Then I had to say "I don't have any change... (just my debit) and I've never used a photocopier before.........." 

So she found a dime and we photocopied lol 

-----------

Basically I got the job. It's from 11pm-7am and I'm not sure on the wage yet. She said that the ovenright manager will phone me tomorrow afternoon for a "2nd" interview, and that they are looking for overnight staff, so I don't see why I wouldn't be hired. 

Looks like I almost met my goal here - I didn't get that job in a *week* but that may not be realistic. 

Three cheers for moving forward! :boogie I'll update whether I get the job or not, and that will be the end of *this* goal.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

congrats on almost getting the job Kelly :banana


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

darkangel said:


> 1) I think that smoking weed on the job is okay: Agree or Disagree
> 2) All employees steal: Agree or Disagree
> 3) I come into work late all the time: Agree or Disagree


So.... what was your answer?????????????????????????? :lol

Nice job on the interview. :banana


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I didn't get that "2nd" call yet hm.. I had to fill out a criminal check form, could that be the wait? Or either the night manager is lazy, or they just want to hire guys? Who knows... But I shall wait.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

If I take this certain position, I think I'd be loading stock onto a dolly type of thing and putting stuff on shelves.. At least that's what I hope it is. I picked this position because it's after hours and I wouldn't have to deal with customers AT ALL and just do what I'm supposed to do. I would hate hate to be a cashier. Also because I'm a night owl and I'm good with those hours. I don't know if you're a big night person, but you could check out the same position I'm going for. I think overnighters get more money because nobody wants the job too. I just don't know if they prefer guys doing the job or what, since I'm still waiting for my call... This is a temp job for me too; I just need some $$$.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

This is taking longer than expected.. 

Status as of this morning: I got a call from Wal Mart telling me that my 2 references I put down, they couldn't get ahold of. The first one was my only job's employer, and I know he was rarely there (and sucked), and the second is my high school computer teacher who said I could use him as a reference. She said she can't hire me until I get references that will actually talk! So I e-mailed my art teacher, and hopefully she'll give them a call.. 

There's always something isn't it! Oh well, getting that much closer to this goal.. 

jess: Ahh you got to shelve books? I applied for that when I was like 15 but never got in.. That was like my dream job back then because I know the library and I'm a bookworm.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

If they are calling references then things are looking good.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Alrighty, got another call today. 

Quoting Donald Trump tonight, "You're hired!"

Tomorrow morning at 9am is my orientation. Wish me luck! I may even start as soon as Saturday :hide 

$8.50/hr or so, and that's like $1000+ a month! 

I'll keep this going until I describe my first day of work and then I will consider this goal completed. :banana


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

Good luck! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

:lol Well I got it. There's my smock thing, but I don't have to wear it because I'm on night shift, I just have to bring it with me in case there's inspection.

Orientation sucked. I went in at 9am and waited in the back room a little bit.. Feeling more confident that I was supposed to be there. A woman came over, brought me into a small room where I had to fill out paperwork for a while. Then I had to watch some old videos about safety and hazards. (Snore) After that I went for a 15 minute smoke break outside. Came back in and was told I had to complete some safety modules on the computer.. Did that for 2 hours.. Had BBQ lunch they provided, sat outside and smoked somemore.. Went back in cutting my lunch hour short and did more computer work. Then the woman left and I was all alone waiting for another woman for like an hour. She came in, gave me a tiny tour and I left at 4pm.

BOR-ING!

Anyway, I start tomorrow at 11pm. So that means I have to stay up till about 8am today so I'll be able to stay up all night tomorrow.

On Sunday I'll write about my first day and that will be it.

$1300/month, baby! :banana


----------



## floyd_bellsouth (Apr 10, 2005)

Way to go!!! I am happy that everything worked out. Wal-mart will be a good place to work. 

You need to use your first paycheck, and go see Star Wars: Episode III. It was awesome. 

Jason


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Congrats on the job! Way to go! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Andy AM (Feb 12, 2004)

darkangel said:


> 1) I think that smoking weed on the job is okay: Agree or Disagree
> 2) All employees steal: Agree or Disagree
> 3) I come into work late all the time: Agree or Disagree


 :lol I enjoyed reading that.

Kudos to you for achieving your goal.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

The time is 7:31am and my feet hurt so much I can't even walk! Time to sleep though, I'll go into detail when I wake up (in a million hours :b )


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Argh I just typed a bunch and my computer froze. ANYWAY. 

GOAL COMPLETED! WOO! 

Here's how my first day went. 

I pulled into the wal-mart parking lot in the dark and noticed there werea few people smoking outside. I sat in my car debating whether I should go up there and join them or not. Finally I did, and noticed that one of the guys there was my supervisor's husband from my last job, and a guy who had fixed my car a few times in the past. So we started talking right away. There was only like 6 stockers! Three females over 30, and a few guys who were a little older than me. Everybody was very nice and welcoming. 

We went in the store and a guy who I actually knew from school who's a little older me, showed me everything, how to swipe my time card, where the break room was, lockers.. That was nice. Then we all went out to the front for the morning "meeting" where the manager (who doesn't even seem older than me) assigned departments for everyone. At one point he said, "We have a new addition, welcome back Kelly!" And I said, "Welcome back? I was never here" lol Turns out he just got my mixed up with another Kelly. 

I was working with an older lady and we were in charge of paper and chemicals. (paper towels, garbage bags, Off!, Tide etc.) And we had a few huge stacks of boxes which needed to be stocked. If stuff didn't fit on the shelves it either went on the riser (top shelf) or was sent back as Overstock. So we did that for awhile, unpacking stuff, loading it onto the shelves and making things look neat. 

First break was at 12:30am and we all went outside the store to smoke. They were actually trying to include me in the conversation, so that was cool. I was still quiet because I didn't know what to say. 

"Lunch" was at 2:30am and we all went outside to smoke again. 2nd break was at 5:00am and same thing. 

The work is pretty easy, just unload boxes and put stuff on shelves, then rip up the boxes and put them in a huge bin. I can even bring a discman or something if I want. It's very relaxed there. Everybody is equal and jokes around, and a guy goes on the intercom to say when every break is. We can keep things in the fridge or microwave stuff.. It's not a bad job. Very good for SA because we all work alone and just talk at breaks or something. No CUSTOMERS! :banana 

I work again in about 5 hours. I think I work 5 days on, 2 days off, and I get paid every 2 weeks. 

I wasn't tired AT ALL either, it felt just like daytime.

Bring on the cash! :boogie

Thanks everyone for your comments along my "journey"


----------

